# The Show - CES 2013 Jan 8-11



## robert_wrath

Figured I start the thread since it's less than a week away. Anyone attending? What's to be expected? Comments, thoughts?
http://www.cesweb.org/


----------



## robert_wrath

Pioneer Droid Compatible HU's:
CD Receivers | Pioneer Electronics USA


----------



## thehatedguy

I am curious as to what Audio Control is bringing with their new processors.


----------



## robert_wrath

thehatedguy said:


> I am curious as to what Audio Control is bringing with their new processors.


Haven't heard anything from Audio Control in ages.


----------



## thehatedguy

Supposed to have new stuff. They really missed the boat IMO by not offering anything that had delay in it.


----------



## DAT

Yeah I agree. Come on AC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.....blah blah blah.


----------



## Victor_inox

subscribed


----------



## PPI_GUY

Supposedly some news coming from JL Audio. Something about a new company under the JL umbrella with fomer PPI people heading it up. 
This is per "Cobra _somethingorother_" in a thread on this site.


----------



## robert_wrath

PPI_GUY said:


> Supposedly some news coming from JL Audio. Something about a new company under the JL umbrella with fomer PPI people heading it up.
> This is per "Cobra _somethingorother_" in a thread on this site.


Anyone have the link?


----------



## ReloadedSS

Sub'd...I've always thought CES was a nice way to kick off the year for me, although recently it's been less exciting on the car audio front.


----------



## Tnutt19

What are the chances of Alpine announcing some new head units with Ainet in them again that support the H800? My fingers are crossed for this one as it seems like a no brainer to me for them to do but maybe I am missing something.


----------



## robert_wrath

Tnutt19 said:


> What are the chances of Alpine announcing some new head units with Ainet in them again that support the H800? My fingers are crossed for this one as it seems like a no brainer to me for them to do but maybe I am missing something.


I'm not an Alpine aficionado, but AI Net seems to been dead for years. So the chances of it's feature on HU's in the future is slim to none.


----------



## Tnutt19

robert_wrath said:


> I'm not an Alpine aficionado, but AI Net seems to been dead for years. So the chances of it's feature on HU's in the future is slim to none.


That is kind of what I am thinking, just seems strange they would create the h800 with ainet inputs, make I believe two units that are current and support it and then go away from it with the rest. Just does not make since to me. 
I could understand swaying away on the majority of the units but offer a flag ship single din that will support it, its not like the h800 has been out very long, just saying.


----------



## ReloadedSS

My only guess, and this is a guess...is that they developed the H800 without fully knowing that the Ai-Net was about to become a legacy tech, and spec'd the processor in there. By the time they were near ready to launch, the decision was made to drop Ai-Net, and it was a feature already baked into the H800. Just a guess based on my past experience in the industry, not based on anything currently going on. Just a hobbyist now. 

I would still be stoked for another "9" series Alpine deck, but it is something where the time has passed since the whole consumer market is skewed towards personal media devices.

Likewise, I doubt Pioneer will revise the P99 deck, it might be sort of the last hurrah as far as flagship CD mobile units. Of course, I would be pleasantly surprised if a manufacturer announced such a unit (probably not Pioneer, since they've already released their 2013 line). The future of source units seems to be factory integration as older cars are now phasing out.


----------



## robert_wrath

Phoenix Gold has already been awarded Product of the Year with the new BT operated amplifier. Anyone have further input on this piece (provide link if possible).


----------



## robert_wrath

Question in my mind is:
Will Clarion actually release the HX-D3 on United States market?
Clarion Canada | HX-D3


----------



## robert_wrath

Anything on the rumor mill pertaining to new Audison amplifiers?


----------



## sundownz

I'll be there looking around as usual


----------



## Tnutt19

ReloadedSS said:


> My only guess, and this is a guess...is that they developed the H800 without fully knowing that the Ai-Net was about to become a legacy tech, and spec'd the processor in there. By the time they were near ready to launch, the decision was made to drop Ai-Net, and it was a feature already baked into the H800. Just a guess based on my past experience in the industry, not based on anything currently going on. Just a hobbyist now.
> 
> I would still be stoked for another "9" series Alpine deck, but it is something where the time has passed since the whole consumer market is skewed towards personal media devices.
> 
> Likewise, I doubt Pioneer will revise the P99 deck, it might be sort of the last hurrah as far as flagship CD mobile units. Of course, I would be pleasantly surprised if a manufacturer announced such a unit (probably not Pioneer, since they've already released their 2013 line). The future of source units seems to be factory integration as older cars are now phasing out.


That actually makes perfect since to me and I think you are exactly right.


----------



## Tnutt19

robert_wrath said:


> Anything on the rumor mill pertaining to new Audison amplifiers?


I know they are releasing some new entry level speakers but I doubt anything new from the amplifier front.


----------



## robert_wrath

I started a thread on this piece a few weeks back:
*Milbert Liquid
*http://milbert.com/liquid
*
*


----------



## req

i wish i could go to CES


----------



## robert_wrath

New designs from Focal Subs
Focal Sub P 30 DB, car audio hifi subwoofers to customize your car sound system.
* Sub P 30 DB*
























*Description*



For sealed or vented box
High sensitivity
2 x 4 Ohms dual voice-coil
5-11/16" (145mm) dual ferrite
 









Technical specifications









Nominal impedance 2 x 4 Ohms 
VC Diameter 12” (300mm) 
Frequency response (+/-3dB) depending on load 27Hz – 500Hz 
Voice coil 2-3/8” (60mm) x 1-1/8” (28mm) 
Magnet 5-11/16” (145mm) 
Sensitivity (2.83V/1m) 93.4dB 
Nom. power 300 Watts rms Max. power 600 Watts


----------



## jim walter

sundownz said:


> I'll be there looking around as usual


You know where I'll be .. Feel free to stop by and we can have our usual geek out session.


----------



## Tnutt19

jim walter said:


> You know where I'll be .. Feel free to stop by and we can have our usual geek out session.


Just the person I have been waiting to chime in. Are you able to fill us in on what new stuff Alpine has planned for 2013. New flagship headunit, fingers crossed, or an update for the H800 software to be compatible with 64 bit windows


----------



## jim walter

Tnutt19 said:


> Just the person I have been waiting to chime in. Are you able to fill us in on what new stuff Alpine has planned for 2013. New flagship headunit, fingers crossed, or an update for the H800 software to be compatible with 64 bit windows


Next week ... after all the press releases are out.


----------



## robert_wrath

Tnutt19 said:


> Just the person I have been waiting to chime in. Are you able to fill us in on what new stuff Alpine has planned for 2013. New flagship headunit, fingers crossed, or an update for the H800 software to be compatible with 64 bit windows





jim walter said:


> Next week ... after all the press releases are out.


Building up the Anxiety here.........lol.


----------



## Tnutt19

jim walter said:


> Next week ... after all the press releases are out.


We wont tell anyone
Fair enough, plus one to anxiously awaiting!


----------



## robert_wrath

I think this is the C.E.S. Program Handout:
Dealerscope CES PreShow Planner 2013


----------



## jtaudioacc

will be there as usual. haven't missed in a looooooong time.


----------



## rugdnit

Looking forward to seeing what is in store for small footprint efficient amps-- Make sure to post updates guys!


----------



## robert_wrath

This goes out to the lucky bastards attending C.E.S. :
Have fun & Keep up informed (hopefully with pics as you make booth stops).


----------



## rgiorgio

Audiocontrol is supposed to releasing all new top of the line processor. Their Facebook page has a pic of one. Thye are asking the public which color to paint it and CES is here. I had to get rid of my DQXS this week for the Mosconi. Id love to know how Audiocontrol is going to catch up with everyone.


----------



## robert_wrath

rgiorgio said:


> Audiocontrol is supposed to releasing all new top of the line processor.


Hopefully AudioControl can make up for lost time. IMHO, they were innovators of automotive sound processing from the 90's till early 2000's. Then suddenly hit a blank slate.


----------



## rton20s

I think a "brick wall" would be a more appropriate analogy. Meaning that they quit innovating and/or developing (industry leading) products. A "blank slate" tends to imply that they tossed out everything they had done prior and started over. Fortunate or unfortunate, this doesn't seem to be the case for AudioControl. Either way, I'm hoping for innovation from them and many others on the car audio front.


----------



## turbo5upra

awaiting a headunit with integration and quality output- please? please? pleaseee?


----------



## ReloadedSS

Alpine is posting buzz about their products on social media. It's to be expected, but I just don't want to be let down (again).

Looking forward to seeing Audiocontrol put something great out. Frankly, there should be a lot of "old school" manufacturers at CES this year making a comeback of sorts, so this year has the potential to be better than other recent shows.


----------



## Angrywhopper

Nothing too special as of now. JVC released double dins with MirrorLink tech which is pretty cool.


----------



## robert_wrath

Angrywhopper said:


> Nothing too special as of now. JVC released double dins with MirrorLink tech which is pretty cool.


Any pics?


----------



## ceri23

I'm particularly looking for SQ double DINs, 4/5 way capable processors (preferrably with some auto tuning functionality but retains full manual control), and anything that adds audio related flexibility. I'm sitting on some cash and I've been waiting for CES to pull the trigger on anything. People with money to spend on audio aren't looking for all the little gizmos on the edges. We want audio equipment. I'll take something that can check emails too, but it's not as important as integrating audio flexibility in the car. Trying to make up proprietary apps is a losing strategy. That's for the enthusiasts to do. Just open up the platforms and provide a developer's toolbox. Android and linux are the obvious choices. 

A competitor to PAC for oem integration with CAN systems would be nice too. They're getting upwards of $150 just to hook up an aftermarket deck in a Chrysler. Steering wheel controls and things like Uconnect are nice.


----------



## quality_sound

Pioneer finally showed their new dd units. Alpine has new units with BT tuning from iPhone and android phones. New, smaller V-Power amps and two dd units with the same GUI as the 8" unit. Kenwood showed their new units single and double din units.


----------



## BigRed

the audio control piece is nothing to get excited about. I will post a pic as soon as my phone charges enough to do it


----------



## brandont

BigRed said:


> the audio control piece is nothing to get excited about. I will post a pic as soon as my phone charges enough to do it


Are you talking about this one?


----------



## quality_sound

I don't see the delay controls and that is some weak ass EQ ability. 

Boooooo


----------



## cobb2819

That focal sub isn't new...just an FYI.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robert_wrath

cobb2819 said:


> *That focal sub isn't new...just an FYI.*


When was it released?


----------



## robert_wrath

brandont said:


> Are you talking about this one?


I'd be high embarrassed if this is the new piece.


----------



## cobb2819

robert_wrath said:


> When was it released?


Late 2011 / early 2012. I've had one on display since feb 2012


----------



## robert_wrath

Oh well, I just got served. Accustomed to the Utopia WX series majority of the time.


----------



## Tnutt19

quality_sound said:


> Pioneer finally showed their new dd units. Alpine has new units with BT tuning from iPhone and android phones. New, smaller V-Power amps and two dd units with the same GUI as the 8" unit. Kenwood showed their new units single and double din units.


Do you have more info and or pics of the new alpine units? Are any if them ainet compatible? Any more info in their stuff would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!!


----------



## quality_sound

Tnutt19 said:


> Do you have more info and or pics of the new alpine units? Are any if them ainet compatible? Any more info in their stuff would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!!


I'm not at the show; I'm getting this from their Facebook page. So far nothin is Ai-net though. All of the single DINs are CDE* units. The DD units are not Ai-net either. I'm pretty sure Ai-net is dead in the us. There are still ROW pieces that are, however.


----------



## Tnutt19

Looking at the new alpine heads units that are compatible with the new iPhone app to tune, I'm a little confused. It allows you to adjust the crossovers, time delays, parametric eq exc, but only offers 3 4 volt preouts, so I'm assuming your limited to 6 channels?
Dang doesn't look like anything for the upper end and nothing new on the h800.
Unless I'm missing something, that's a disappointment to atleast me


----------



## Tnutt19

quality_sound said:


> I'm not at the show; I'm getting this from their Facebook page. So far nothin is Ai-net though. All of the single DINs are CDE* units. The DD units are not Ai-net either. I'm pretty sure Ai-net is dead in the us. There are still ROW pieces that are, however.


Yea I think you are right. Just had a little hope left.
I found some info doing a google search on their new stuff.

CDE-HD149BT Advanced Bluetooth® CD/HD Radio Receiver
• TuneIt™ app compatible
• HD Radio™ receiver built-in
• Works with Pandora® internet radio for iPhone® and Android™
• Made for iPod® and iPhone®
• App Direct Mode
• SiriusXM compatible (tuner and subscription sold separately)
• BT Plus Advanced Bluetooth® wireless technology with audio streaming
• Three preouts (4V)
• Built-in 18W x 4 amplifier (at CEA-2006 rating)
• 9-band parametric EQ
• 24-Bit DAC
• Rear USB port with high speed connection for iPod® or USB drives
• Quad-illumination
• Steering wheel remote ready
• Available: March 2013
• MAP: $299.95

CDE-HD148BT Advanced Bluetooth® CD/HD Radio Receiver
• TuneIt™ app compatible
• HD Radio™ receiver built-in
• Works with Pandora® internet radio for iPhone® and Android™
• Made for iPod® and iPhone®
• App Direct Mode
• SiriusXM compatible (tuner and subscription sold separately)
• BT Plus Advanced Bluetooth® wireless technology with audio streaming
• Three preout (4V)
• Built-in 18W x 4 amplifier (at CEA-2006 rating)
• 9-band parametric EQ
• 24-Bit DAC
• Rear USB port with high speed connection for iPod® or USB drives
• Quad-illumination
• Steering wheel remote ready
• Available: March 2013
• MAP: $249.95

CDE-147BT Advanced Bluetooth® CD/Receiver
• TuneIt™ app compatible
• Works with Pandora® internet radio for iPhone® and Android™
• Made for iPod® and iPhone®
• App Direct Mode
• BT Plus Advanced Bluetooth® wireless technology with audio streaming
• Three preout (4V)
• Built-in 18W x 4 amplifier (at CEA-2006 rating)
• 9-band parametric EQ
• 24-Bit DAC
• Rear USB port with high speed connection for iPod® or USB drives
• Quad-illumination
• Steering wheel remote ready
• Available: March 2013
• MAP: $199.95


----------



## ChevyHHRSS400

so far from all Facebook post from various dealers/vendors 2013 looks disappointing in product quality... seems everything available will be mainstream


----------



## rton20s

Looking at these Alpine HU specs, I can't even tell the difference between the units. What does the extra $50-$100 buy me? 

I'm also curious how many more years it is going to take these manufacturers to realize that after market head units need to be tailored to people who care about MUSIC and not gadgets or apps. Factory HUs in modern vehicles are being designed for the gadget and app crowd. At some point there will be no real need for these "disposable" app and gadget models. If these guys want to keep selling HUs, at some point they're going to have to aknowledge the "SQ" or "audiophile" crowd.


----------



## ChevyHHRSS400

rton20s said:


> Looking at these Alpine HU specs, I can't even tell the difference between the units. What does the extra $50-$100 buy me?
> 
> I'm also curious how many more years it is going to take these manufacturers to realize that after market head units need to be tailored to people who care about MUSIC and not gadgets or apps. Factory HUs in modern vehicles are being designed for the gadget and app crowd. At some point there will be no real need for these "disposable" app and gadget models. If these guys want to keep selling HUs, at some point they're going to have to aknowledge the "SQ" or "audiophile" crowd.


if only that was true....


----------



## BigRed

U can delay front to sub and left to right that's all folks


----------



## ceri23

rton20s said:


> Looking at these Alpine HU specs, I can't even tell the difference between the units. What does the extra $50-$100 buy me?
> 
> I'm also curious how many more years it is going to take these manufacturers to realize that after market head units need to be tailored to people who care about MUSIC and not gadgets or apps. Factory HUs in modern vehicles are being designed for the gadget and app crowd. At some point there will be no real need for these "disposable" app and gadget models. If these guys want to keep selling HUs, at some point they're going to have to aknowledge the "SQ" or "audiophile" crowd.


The part of that criticism that's true is, why do they offer 15 units with almost no difference advertised between them, but each is $50 different in price. If I, a somewhat knowledgeable car audio guy, can't figure out the difference by looking at their website, what's a smiley faced EQ consumer going to know? Nobody cares about gimmicks like Mixtrax or whatever it's called. Nobody trusts the one off proprietary App stores either. The way these companies shovel out DOA gimmicks I'd never trust a first run product for them. AI-net was around for what, 3 years? You can't find a digital output or a bandpass crossover on hardly a single offering out there. 

I agree with you on the Apps and gadget stuff. Car audio is experimenting with these new gimmicks because they're convinced it's the future of the US market. All the while they're releasing products like the H800 that looked like they were going to start steering at least part of their product line toward the car _audio_ crowd, and then completely drop the ball on the support around it (which head unit did they intend to pair it with?). Why release it with AI-net if you don't offer any AI-net sources? Why allow it to accept digital input if you're not going to release any products with it? Why make it proprietary to alpine decks and then force the controller on you anyway? A lot of decks have a USB these days. 

Chickens with their heads cut off. Flapping around without a clue what their neighbors are doing. Do we need a fashion designer to come in and put together a Fall electronics collection in order to get some coordination? What Joe Blow out there is spending $1500 on a double DIN just for crappy navigation and "DJ inspired" mixing between tracks? They need to offer something that OEM doesn't. That's high quality audio. It's sending me off to the customer carputer route.


----------



## PPI_GUY

That Audio Control unit falls short in my opinion. For a separate, stand alone, low tech approach to time alignment with a fantastic crossover, D/A converters and alot more, I like the Kicker Front Row.
FrontRow | KICKER

It seems several manufacturers are just throwing stuff against the wall to see what sticks. Alpine and others are large companies that invest heavily in market research so, why can't they get this stuff right?


----------



## PimpMySound

Because decision makers have no idea about their customers. Many have forgotten, what it was all about, that made their companies big in the past. JL Audio sums it up right, They sell great audio. And think, that's the reason, why they are successful. I have the impression, that the guys at JL Audio seem to have kept their fever, but many others have lost it, obviously years ago. If companies wanna survive in this aftermarket industry, they will have to offer products, that can improve the audio experience in the car. Period.


----------



## ceri23

If someone's attached at the hip to their facebook or twitter, I can guarantee you they aren't going to shell out $1500 on a stereo that allows them to update their facebook. They've got a phone for that. Is it a cool feature? Sure. I'd rather have it than not. New things are usually good. Will I spend money on it? Not at all. Will a facebook freak spend money on it? No because they have it on their $100 phone that they're familiar with, and aren't interested in learning all about car audio to tweet from their driver seat.


----------



## takeabao

Link for those that are too lazy (Alpine's CES release): Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.


----------



## takeabao

On the surface, the CDE-149BT certainly looks like the much-needed 80PRS competitor that the market needs. Very interested to see how this turns out -- because the 80PRS does a lot of things very well, albeit in a very cheap-feeling package, and it's hard to argue with something so robust that's $250 on Amazon Prime.

I'm glad to see Alpine bring back their BioLite display. The TuneIt! app also looks promising, but it's too early to tell.


----------



## takeabao

FYI, here's Kenwood's CES information: Kenwood - CES 2013 Las Vegas


----------



## rton20s

takeabao said:


> On the surface, the CDE-149BT certainly looks like the much-needed 80PRS competitor that the market needs. Very interested to see how this turns out -- because the 80PRS does a lot of things very well, albeit in a very cheap-feeling package, and it's hard to argue with something so robust that's $250 on Amazon Prime.
> 
> I'm glad to see Alpine bring back their BioLite display. The TuneIt! app also looks promising, but it's too early to tell.


I'm not sure how you see this as a competitor to the DEH-80PRS. The Pioneer model has a 16 band independent L/R EQ, the Alpine has a parametric EQ, which is great, but it is 9 bands and is not L/R independent. The Alpine also does not have the ability to run Hi-Mid-Low (instead of Front-Rear-Sub) for an active setup the way the Pioneer does. At least, not according the very little amount of information that has been provided thus far. 

And I won't hold my breath that the Alpine's build quality is going to be that much better then the Pioneer at a $300 MSRP. Sorry if I sound harsh. It isn't directed at you. More an indication of my disappointment with what I am seeing in car audio out of CES this year.


----------



## takeabao

rton20s said:


> I'm not sure how you see this as a competitor to the DEH-80PRS. The Pioneer model has a 16 band independent L/R EQ, the Alpine has a parametric EQ, which is great, but it is 9 bands and is not L/R independent. The Alpine also does not have the ability to run Hi-Mid-Low (instead of Front-Rear-Sub) for an active setup the way the Pioneer does. At least, not according the very little amount of information that has been provided thus far.
> 
> And I won't hold my breath that the Alpine's build quality is going to be that much better then the Pioneer at a $300 MSRP. Sorry if I sound harsh. It isn't directed at you. More an indication of my disappointment with what I am seeing in car audio out of CES this year.


Until there's more information released about their TuneIt! app, or somebody gets a hands-on, it's really anybody's guess.



> TuneIt is an easy-to-use sound tuning app which also offers Facebook notifications. Users download the free app onto their iPhone® or Android™ smartphone and create a user profile with information about themselves, their vehicle, and their Alpine sound system. They can follow the simple TuneIt graphical instructions to *adjust sound settings for their specific vehicle, or they can choose from the 3,000 pre-made settings in the database. Settings that can be adjusted include Time Correction, Parametric EQ, Crossover, and Media Xpander*. The user can make and save up to 100 different sound settings; which is helpful if the user wants to store various settings to use for specific types of music.


Perhaps Jim Walter can chime in with some specifics?


----------



## quality_sound

ceri23 said:


> AI-net was around for what, 3 years?


Ai-Net has been around since the mid-90s


----------



## Serieus

rton20s said:


> I'm not sure how you see this as a competitor to the DEH-80PRS. The Pioneer model has a 16 band independent L/R EQ, the Alpine has a parametric EQ, which is great, but it is 9 bands and is not L/R independent. The Alpine also does not have the ability to run Hi-Mid-Low (instead of Front-Rear-Sub) for an active setup the way the Pioneer does. At least, not according the very little amount of information that has been provided thus far.
> 
> And I won't hold my breath that the Alpine's build quality is going to be that much better then the Pioneer at a $300 MSRP. Sorry if I sound harsh. It isn't directed at you. More an indication of my disappointment with what I am seeing in car audio out of CES this year.


i think i'd take a 9 band parametric over a 16 band graphic, but the l/r is a turning point for sure.

the pics from the tuneit app show that the alpines do have some form of crossover control for front, rear and sub as well as time alignment, so there could be the possibility of active capabilities but i'm not holding my breath. and for all i know, they've released further specs of these head units that i haven't seen


----------



## rton20s

Soundstream announced a new DSP called Synthesis. Or... it is in their 2013 catalog at least. You can see it on page 5 of the PDF available here: 
http://www.soundstream.com/manuals/2013/2013-SS-catalog.pdf


----------



## bkjay

rton20s said:


> Soundstream announced a new DSP called Synthesis. Or... it is in their 2013 catalog at least. You can see it on page 5 of the PDF available here:
> http://www.soundstream.com/manuals/2013/2013-SS-catalog.pdf


Hmm didn't see that coming.Also the R1 sub looks pretty sick. Thanks for posting link.


----------



## robert_wrath

rton20s said:


> Soundstream announced a new DSP called Synthesis. Or... it is in their 2013 catalog at least. You can see it on page 5 of the PDF available here:
> http://www.soundstream.com/manuals/2013/2013-SS-catalog.pdf





bkjay said:


> Hmm didn't see that coming.Also the R1 sub looks pretty sick. Thanks for posting link.


I don't think anyone saw the processor coming from way left field.


----------



## takeabao

Damn, that Soundstream processor sounds very promising (on paper)................


----------



## ReloadedSS

rton20s said:


> Soundstream announced a new DSP called Synthesis. Or... it is in their 2013 catalog at least. You can see it on page 5 of the PDF available here:
> http://www.soundstream.com/manuals/2013/2013-SS-catalog.pdf


Oh, that's another thing I forgot that happens around CES...new catalogs!


----------



## robert_wrath

takeabao said:


> Damn, that Soundstream processor sounds very promising (on paper)................


If it had 8 channel outputs, then we may refer to it as a show stopper.


----------



## Mic10is

robert_wrath said:


> If it had 8 channel outputs, then we may refer to it as a show stopper.


its 6 ch in and 8 out according to the product lit posted

_Synthesis is a unique DSP processor brought to you by 
the Product Development Team at Soundstream. A 
24bit/96kHz digital audio processor allowing you full 
control of your system. With mobile audio changing daily, we thought to our self’s what could 
we bring to the market that would meet the 
needs of all vehicles, weather a factory 
system or the biggest baddest after 
market systems. 
With 6 channel high level inputs, the 
Synthesis allows you to ingrate seamlessly 
with your factory radio. The system allows you 
full control of aftermarket speakers and amplifiers 
without replacing your factory head unit, and best of all 
you don’t loose any of your factory installed options. Synthesis 
allows you to fine tune your system with the easy to use program controlled by any laptop. Available on both MAC and PC. 
With 8 channel outputs the Synthesis allows you to create multiple platforms. Weather 
a simple 2 way setup with subwoofers or a 4 way setup with multiple drivers. Synthesis delivers the highest in audio quality without compromising your wallet. 
Hardware
• 172MHz -28/56bit DSP
• 24bit ADC/DAC
• 96kHz sample rate
• 114db DR ADC converters
• 114db DR DAC converters
• Balanced OR Unbalanced RCA Inputs
• 8V RCA Output/ Balanced
• 31 Band Graphic EQ
• 9 Band Parametric EQ
• 4 Way crossover 
• Time Alignment 
Software Control
• USB 2.0 interface
• Plug&Play No driver required
• WinXP/Vista/7 & MAC Compatible
• Firmware upgradable for future expansion_


----------



## robert_wrath

Mic10is said:


> its 6 ch in and 8 out according to the product lit posted
> 
> _Synthesis is a unique DSP processor brought to you by
> the Product Development Team at Soundstream. A
> 24bit/96kHz digital audio processor allowing you full
> control of your system. With mobile audio changing daily, we thought to our self’s what could
> we bring to the market that would meet the
> needs of all vehicles, weather a factory
> system or the biggest baddest after
> market systems.
> With 6 channel high level inputs, the
> Synthesis allows you to ingrate seamlessly
> with your factory radio. The system allows you
> full control of aftermarket speakers and amplifiers
> without replacing your factory head unit, and best of all
> you don’t loose any of your factory installed options. Synthesis
> allows you to fine tune your system with the easy to use program controlled by any laptop. Available on both MAC and PC.
> _*With 8 channel outputs the Synthesis allows you to create multiple platforms.*_ Weather
> a simple 2 way setup with subwoofers or a 4 way setup with multiple drivers. Synthesis delivers the highest in audio quality without compromising your wallet.
> Hardware
> • 172MHz -28/56bit DSP
> • 24bit ADC/DAC
> • 96kHz sample rate
> • 114db DR ADC converters
> • 114db DR DAC converters
> • Balanced OR Unbalanced RCA Inputs
> • 8V RCA Output/ Balanced
> • 31 Band Graphic EQ
> • 9 Band Parametric EQ
> • 4 Way crossover
> • Time Alignment
> Software Control
> • USB 2.0 interface
> • Plug&Play No driver required
> • WinXP/Vista/7 & MAC Compatible
> • Firmware upgradable for future expansion_


Nice. I didn't see that.


----------



## turbo5upra

24 bit... Pandora for iPhone and android...4 volt preouts- a year late but Its on my list.


----------



## Audio Options

wheres all the pics?


----------



## rugdnit

rton20s said:


> Soundstream announced a new DSP called Synthesis. Or... it is in their 2013 catalog at least. You can see it on page 5 of the PDF available here:
> http://www.soundstream.com/manuals/2013/2013-SS-catalog.pdf


Picasso Nano Amps at 4.75 inches wide? REALLY? WOW!


----------



## rugdnit

robert_wrath said:


> Nice. I didn't see that.


Like that is MAC AND PC compatible.


----------



## rton20s

rugdnit said:


> Picasso Nano Amps at 4.75 inches wide? REALLY? WOW!


Those have been out, or at least on their website for a while. Nothing special in my opinion. If I'm not mistaken, virtually the same exact amp can be had from their sister company Power Acoustik. If you want a small footprint Class D from Soundstream, stick with the Tarantula Nanos. Horrible spider logo and all.


----------



## rugdnit

rton20s said:


> Those have been out, or at least on their website for a while. Nothing special in my opinion. If I'm not mistaken, virtually the same exact amp can be had from their sister company Power Acoustik. If you want a small footprint Class D from Soundstream, stick with the Tarantula Nanos. Horrible spider logo and all.


You are right... I had Tarantula Nano on my mind. Still though... 4.75" wide... kwacie.


----------



## rton20s

Good to see Soundstream coming through so strong in the grammar department. Not like the entire car audio world might be seeing that catalog you published. 

Also, Kicker had quite a few new products. The new KX series of amps seem decent, if not a little underpowered on the multi-channel models. The new look and crossover options are nice though. Smaller footprint is welcome, but still a bit large given the segment competition. Don't know that I would run one, but it is good to see the direction they're moving. 

KX Amplifiers | KICKER


----------



## ChrisB

Yet another underwhelming CES with regards to head units thus far... At least I don't see a single HU worthy of competing with the Pioneer DEH-80PRS, and I am chomping at the bit to replace mine.


----------



## turbo5upra

ChrisB said:


> Yet another underwhelming CES with regards to head units thus far... At least I don't see a single HU worthy of competing with the Pioneer DEH-80PRS, and I am chomping at the bit to replace mine.


While I'd love a feature pack headunit in the $400.00 or maybe a bit more range sadly ill settle for clean outputs and good phone integration... And bite the bullet on having to use a processor.


----------



## DAT

rton20s said:


> Good to see Soundstream coming through so strong in the grammar department. Not like the entire car audio world might be seeing that catalog you published.
> 
> Also, Kicker had quite a few new products. The new KX series of amps seem decent, if not a little underpowered on the multi-channel models. The new look and crossover options are nice though. Smaller footprint is welcome, but still a bit large given the segment competition. Don't know that I would run one, but it is good to see the direction they're moving.
> 
> KX Amplifiers | KICKER


This is interesting as my friend used to be a KICKER dealer last year and his Rep told him they are pulling all Kicker out of brick and mortar and only selling to Walmart now?????


----------



## hoerlem

Anybody have any info on audison? so far they are just posting pictures of quite a few things that seem interesting


----------



## metanium

hoerlem said:


> Anybody have any info on audison? so far they are just posting pictures of quite a few things that seem interesting


Like these:

Here we have another amazing innovation. Audison Prima coax features an acoustic lens loaded concentric tweeter to provide unbelievable 45°off-axis response and phase coherence.










Audison Prima 9-channel bit Drive built-in DSP! 










Prima










You lucky enough to attend be sure to grab one of these and share if you can!

A special gift for our CES 2013 guests!


----------



## hoerlem

actually i am just a little bit more interested in the bit play hd


----------



## metanium

hoerlem said:


> actually i am just a little bit more interested in the bit play hd


My guess is that it's a digital media storage/player interface. Maybe for music and video. Likely able to connect by full DA to Bit One & Bit Ten.

Here's some photo evidence for my guess:



























VIDEO:
Larry Penn, North American Area Manager, fine-tuning Audison democar Porsche Cayman S featuring latest version of Audison bit Play HD!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=557612840935454


----------



## ChrisB

turbo5upra said:


> While I'd love a feature pack headunit in the $400.00 or maybe a bit more range sadly ill settle for clean outputs and good phone integration... And bite the bullet on having to use a processor.


I should have known that I was going to have to go this route from the beginning...

Not only is the built-in processing dismal, but, I see very little with regards to improving the speed of double DIN head units for the aftermarket either. The bulk of the ones available on the market last year were still milking 5 year old technology.


----------



## thehatedguy

How is that amazing innovation? It's a phase plug over the tweeter in a coax? On the surface it is hardly amazing or innovation.


----------



## rton20s

DAT said:


> This is interesting as my friend used to be a KICKER dealer last year and his Rep told him they are pulling all Kicker out of brick and mortar and only selling to Walmart now?????


I'd find that very hard to believe, but stranger things have happened. For me, they might as well be a Walmart exclusive. I won't be shopping either for my car audio needs. 



thehatedguy said:


> How is that amazing innovation? It's a phase plug over the tweeter in a coax? On the surface it is hardly amazing or innovation.


Kind of the same "not an innovation" page. Isn't this very similar to what KEF and Illusion audion (and I am sure others) have already been doing? 

Luccent L6 CX | Illusion Audio
Carbon C6 CX | Illusion Audio
Speaker Exchange | KEF Q100 Midrange/HF 6″ Dual Concentric Driver


----------



## ReloadedSS

ChrisB said:


> Yet another underwhelming CES with regards to head units thus far... At least I don't see a single HU worthy of competing with the Pioneer DEH-80PRS, and I am chomping at the bit to replace mine.





turbo5upra said:


> While I'd love a feature pack headunit in the $400.00 or maybe a bit more range sadly ill settle for clean outputs and good phone integration... And bite the bullet on having to use a processor.


I find it notable that Pioneer can cram in the features to the 80PRS for the price point (compared to competition). I think the gravity is going to hold stand alone source units to less than $400 in the single DIN size (excepting the uber-units such as the 99PRS) due to it becoming more of a competition of feature rather than content. If they review the demographics, people who purchase used cars to replace the stereo generally want a replacement and upgraded features. Many new cars, particularly going forward are going to have many of the desired features built in and/or would be too difficult to replace -- thus the transition to integration. 

Double DIN is another story, because the feature is generally the touchscreen, so Alpine is trying to corner the market on screen size and quality; that's where the real battle seems to be happening wrt source unit replacement.

Unfortunately, I'm resigned to this being the world now...which tempers any expectation for a new, great source unit. I'm more interested in processing/amp/speakers at CES, because manufacturers will tend to innovate a bit more there. 

Also, I really don't need Facebook integration on my source unit. But then the younger generation also complains that I am a grumpy jerk who yells at them to get off my lawn.


----------



## metanium

thehatedguy said:


> How is that amazing innovation? It's a phase plug over the tweeter in a coax? On the surface it is hardly amazing or innovation.


The caption is from Audison's Facebook page. I agree, it's not exactly an amazing innovation. It is, however, a new product offering from a company that puts outs some amazing gear. I also think we are in need of some true quality point source drivers.


----------



## thehatedguy

I agree.

I wonder what's up with the DSP?


----------



## thehatedguy

What would be more awesome would be if Audison/Hertz got back to making higher efficiency drivers like they did 8-10 years ago.


----------



## ChrisB

ReloadedSS said:


> I find it notable that Pioneer can cram in the features to the 80PRS for the price point (compared to competition). I think the gravity is going to hold stand alone source units to less than $400 in the single DIN size (excepting the uber-units such as the 99PRS) due to it becoming more of a competition of feature rather than content. If they review the demographics, people who purchase used cars to replace the stereo generally want a replacement and upgraded features. Many new cars, particularly going forward are going to have many of the desired features built in and/or would be too difficult to replace -- thus the transition to integration.
> 
> Double DIN is another story, because the feature is generally the touchscreen, so Alpine is trying to corner the market on screen size and quality; that's where the real battle seems to be happening wrt source unit replacement.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm resigned to this being the world now...which tempers any expectation for a new, great source unit. I'm more interested in processing/amp/speakers at CES, because manufacturers will tend to innovate a bit more there.


Sadly, that is the state of affairs these days. It's all about flash and the social feature of the year versus time alignment and full 3-way active. Oh well, at least plan b opens up a whole new world in that a processor will allow me to choose ANY HU on the market or just go back to the stock HU! 



ReloadedSS said:


> Also, I really don't need Facebook integration on my source unit. But then the younger generation also complains that I am a grumpy jerk who yells at them to get off my lawn.


I'm starting to get old and grumpy myself.


----------



## ErinH

metanium said:


> Like these:
> 
> Here we have another amazing innovation. Audison Prima coax features an acoustic lens loaded concentric tweeter to provide unbelievable 45°off-axis response and phase coherence.


any data on this? they look interesting. but I'm a cynic.


----------



## AAAAAAA

bikinpunk said:


> any data on this? they look interesting. but I'm a cynic.


Maybe those tweets move along with the cone making them a true point source. would be cool.


----------



## jim walter

Hey Guys,

Sorry I haven chimed in yet...been a busy few days here. Here some quick pics of what's new this year. 

New V-Power amplifiers. Two Monos and One 4CH. 










Three high SQ oriented decks. TuneIt App control. 3 Line Biolite with all features built in. A 2Line with and without HD. All are based on a new platform built around 24bit DAC, 6CH T/A. 3 sets of 4V Pre, 9 Band Parametric and 3-way XOs (no band pass). The app is pretty slick and allows for storage and sharing of your tune. This is a big advantage for a dealer as it allows them to quickly flash a deck with all of the correction and protection they need to make a system sound good and be reliable for the customers (not a big deal for you guys, but the dealers really enjoy this, especially given that you can store up all of your separate tunes off-board on the app)










8", 7" and 6" Navi /DDin along with a 6" non Nav model. 

The 927 is a 928 with a slightly smaller screen to fit in a standard DDin opening. I really like my 928, but I know that the size has been difficult to fit into some cars. So a 7" version is a nice compliment to it to make some installation more straightforward when there isn't a perfect fit kit available.


----------



## rton20s

Thanks for the update Jim! 

Just to be clear... the three new "high SQ oriented decks" do not have "active capable" crossovers? Hi/Low only with no option for bandpass?


----------



## jim walter

Correct. No band pass function. HPF on the 4 mains and LPF on the 2 sub outs.


----------



## takeabao




----------



## jim walter

If you need more than that, there is of course the H800 external processor.


----------



## Phosphoric




----------



## rton20s

jim walter said:


> If you need more than that, there is of course the H800 external processor.


I see where Alpine is coming from with this, but you have to understand that among the DIYMA crowd this is an absolute fail. When we look at our option from Alpine in a single DIN (let's not even bring up the dismal DD offerings from EVERYONE), we're dropping $900-$1000 for an "active" solution. Compared to Pioneer's $300 offering, that is a pretty big pill to swallow. Granted, you have greater capabilities with the H800... but $600+ worth? Let's face it, the guy (like me) shopping for a $300 Pioneer or $200 Clarion isn't likely to be the guy shopping for a $700 processor. 

If you can convince the team over at Alpine to at least throw in a 3-way capable (Hi/Low/Sub) crossover network into a model like your new CDE-HD149BT, I think you'd capture quite a bit of the market that jumped on the DEH-80PRS as soon as it was released. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## evo9

jim walter said:


> If you need more than that, there is of course the H800 external processor.


OR.............. The Pioneer DEH-80PRS!


----------



## Phosphoric

rton20s said:


> I see where Alpine is coming from with this, but you have to understand that among the DIYMA crowd this is an absolute fail. When we look at our option from Alpine in a single DIN (let's not even bring up the dismal DD offerings from EVERYONE), we're dropping $900-$1000 for an "active" solution. Compared to Pioneer's $300 offering, that is a pretty big pill to swallow. Granted, you have greater capabilities with the H800... but $600+ worth? Let's face it, the guy (like me) shopping for a $300 Pioneer or $200 Clarion isn't likely to be the guy shopping for a $700 processor.
> 
> If you can convince the team over at Alpine to at least throw in a 3-way capable (Hi/Low/Sub) crossover network into a model like your new CDE-HD149BT, I think you'd capture quite a bit of the market that jumped on the DEH-80PRS as soon as it was released.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Well said, i'm not sure how they expect to compete in the "SQ deck" market with these. As an 80PRS owner the only way I would even consider an upgrade would be to a 3-way capable unit. :surprised:


----------



## evo9

jim walter said:


>







 Oh well...........................












:disappointed:

.


----------



## rton20s

So the DIYMA consensus on Alpine's "SQ" offerings seems to be...
 https://www.google.com/search?hl=e...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=JDvvUOelDYTZigKxl4D4Bg


----------



## [email protected]

There is not a huge market for super DSP decks, especially with all the stand alone DSP's and factory integration that goes on nowadays. Its not that hard to understand. There is no need to clutter up the thread with pictures unless they are products from CES.


----------



## takeabao

First and foremost, @Jim Walter, please do not take our frustrations personally -- we understand you're just *one* _engineer_ at a pretty large company (and not a product/marketing guy). You've been a tremendous resource for many of us with Alpine products throughout the years on DIYMA -- and I speak for a lot of folks when I say I *greatly* appreciate that.

However, rton20s is spot-on with his assessment.


----------



## ceri23

I'm sure they're great units, but they don't have what I (or most DIYMA members) need, which is 3 (or dare I say 4?) way active processing capability. That means bandpass filtering. The more crossover points and filter types the better. It might be tough to fit in a single DIN chassis and keep all the bloat that gets packed in these units these days, but there's no excuse for no SQ double DINs from any of the major players.

EDIT: Not knocking Jim. I was just browsing through the H800 thread using CTRL+F on his username for the juicy tidbits he bestows on us peons.


----------



## jim walter

No worries guys. All of us on here are a special breed of geeks. I'll never get offended from comments here, it's just guys being passionate.


----------



## rton20s

Thanks for understanding Jim, and for having a bit of a thick skin on the matter. It can not be overstated how appreciated your (and other company representatives like yourself) contributions here are. I do look forward to checking out some of Alpine's new for 2013 offerings. 

Now... as BeatsDownLow said... on with more CES goodness!


----------



## brackac

Did Alpine announce a Perfect Fit solution for the Dodge Ram?


----------



## ceri23

brackac said:


> Did Alpine announce a Perfect Fit solution for the Dodge Ram?


Almost nobody makes anything that perfectly fits a Chrysler product. Sucks.


----------



## AAAAAAA

It's not just alpine not making true "SQ" decks. No one is. Let's face it the deck market is pretty much over.

If you want serious processing you get something serious like a dedicated processor.

I am personally excited about mirrir link. However it seesm like it's not done wirelessly but I am not 100% sure. Using wires is so .... not cool.


----------



## AAAAAAA

What is JBL up to?

Does phoenix gold have their DSP amp out?

Does massive audio have any of their mastermind DSP amps out?

I see RE audio has some bluetooth amps... how does that work?


----------



## rton20s

Looking at JBL's FB page, they haven't said word one about car audio (at last check). They're more concerned about their speaker docks and the fact that Monster is using JBL's Pro Audio speakers in their booth. 

PG has posted a couple photos, but no real details. It appears they're revising their SD amp line a bit, but not much else in terms of new info. Hopefully people will be updating blogs and youtube channels this evening. 

Haven't seen any real info on Massive or RE.


----------



## 1996blackmax

I too was looking forward to some nice single din units...


----------



## SouthSyde

I for one wished there was more pure sq decks without any processing at all... Like the Mcintosh, Denon, and Sound Monitors...


----------



## AAAAAAA

SouthSyde said:


> I for one wished there was more pure sq decks without any processing at all... Like the Mcintosh, Denon, and Sound Monitors...


Those would be great in an infinitely big room without walls ceilings or a floor. Aside form that one scenario, they are pretty much useless accept for looking good.


----------



## chad

Did you all see those ugly ass alpine subs? Dude...


----------



## ChrisB

Phosphoric said:


> Well said, i'm not sure how they expect to compete in the "SQ deck" market with these. As an 80PRS owner the only way I would even consider an upgrade would be to a 3-way capable unit. :surprised:


I'd be happy if my DEH-80PRS was noise free on the bluetooth. Therein lies the dilemma, do I buy another one to use while I send mine in to be repaired, or do I stare at the blank hole where the radio used to be as I sing to myself every time I drive the car? Furthermore, that is assuming it comes back repaired versus being told that it is operating within manufacturer specification.



1996blackmax said:


> I too was looking forward to some nice single din units...


Sadly, the last HU I got excited about was the Alpine CDA-9887. That was what, 7 years ago?


----------



## Mic10is

Cool Rides and Installs from CES 2013 | 12 Volt News


----------



## Zcorpio

doesnt the clarion NX702 do 3way and TA?


----------



## Zcorpio

Well alpine showed this funky pup looking sub call Bass line. Kenwood had some upgrades on their units including some cool integration stuff for GM and FORD. I think PG had their amp that can be adjusted via smartphone. Soundstream re-did a few subs,speakers and amps. They also came out with a sound processor and it seems like a new bass enhancer and a bunch of new pro audio stuff.


----------



## rton20s

Mic10is said:


> Cool Rides and Installs from CES 2013 | 12 Volt News


Not that I expect too much from a cell phone video, but that was pretty bad. Even if your limited by the tech you have on hand to shoot the video, at least get the information correct. And this from a source with "news" in their name. 



Zcorpio said:


> doesnt the clarion NX702 do 3way and TA?


Yes.


----------



## trojan fan

Mic10is said:


> Cool Rides and Installs from CES 2013 | 12 Volt News



Video doesn't do that Hyundai car any justice, it's one bad ass car in person


----------



## ChrisB

Zcorpio said:


> doesnt the clarion NX702 do 3way and TA?


Yes, but that is a last year model and it is painfully SLOW. I can power up a circa 2006 TomTom and type in my destination before the NX702 will switch to GPS.

I was hoping this year's double-DIN HUs would at least improve the speed, but instead they add things like Facebook. I'd probably cringe if I knew what CPU they were using.


----------



## evo9

^^ Pentium 3.


----------



## robert_wrath

Trolling on YouTube, I found this:
Morel Virtus Component Speaker System - YouTube


----------



## robert_wrath

This too:
Kenwood CES 2013 Press Event - YouTube


----------



## chefhow

That Lexus from Powerbass was the UGLIEST thing I have EVER SEEN!!!


----------



## DAT

chefhow said:


> That Lexus from Powerbass was the UGLIEST thing I have EVER SEEN!!!


I agree... 




robert_wrath said:


> *Trolling* on YouTube, I found this:
> Morel Virtus Component Speaker System - YouTube


Your such a Troll 



robert_wrath said:


> This too:
> Kenwood CES 2013 Press Event - YouTube


That new Kenwood looks nice...


----------



## thehatedguy

MCIntosh is done in car audio...won't be seeing anything from them.


----------



## Sonus

thehatedguy said:


> MCIntosh is done in car audio...won't be seeing anything from them.


That makes me sad 
Always liked the look and feel of their products. I'll have to hang on to my MX406.


----------



## SouthSyde

Also the mda5000?


----------



## 1996blackmax

ChrisB said:


> I'd be happy if my DEH-80PRS was noise free on the bluetooth. Therein lies the dilemma, do I buy another one to use while I send mine in to be repaired, or do I stare at the blank hole where the radio used to be as I sing to myself every time I drive the car? Furthermore, that is assuming it comes back repaired versus being told that it is operating within manufacturer specification.
> 
> 
> Sadly, the last HU I got excited about was the Alpine CDA-9887. That was what, 7 years ago?



Yeah, that one was from a little while back. I still have my CDA-9887, it's a good HU. 

I like keeping my old HU's for back up.....I can't sing so that's not an option. I have a couple Eclipse HU's, and a few Alpines, just in case.


----------



## SouthSyde

cajunner said:


> collector's items or clean-out, clearance pricing...
> 
> which is the way of the MAC?


collectors item!


----------



## kustomkaraudio

brackac said:


> Did Alpine announce a Perfect Fit solution for the Dodge Ram?


What year ?


----------



## jim walter

No, we did not.


----------



## ALL4SPL

Kinda sad to see Alpine one of the Leaders of SQ decks pretty much just throw in the towel. I have had many Alpine top end decks over the years starting off with a CDA-7816, and my last unit was a CDA-9887 there were a few in between of course. 

However since the 9887, NOTHING has been comparable imo, the CDA-117 banking system to me was an UTTER failure and the biggest turn off for me since I use USB to source new music quickly and on the fly. And while I understand demand and cost are factors, you have to wonder when you look at my current deck, DEH-80PRS if Pioneer can do it, shouldn't Alpine be able to?

Oh how I long for the day when I can return to Alpine for a head unit, but sadly I am not going to buy a single din and fork out another $500-$600 for the features I want, or $1200 for a double din, when I can spend $300 and get everything I want. Maybe someday I will be showing off the Alpine colors in my car again, sadly it will not be anytime soon it seems.


----------



## 1996blackmax

/\

That's why I just keep using my old HU's.


----------



## roxj01

jim walter said:


> No, we did not.


Any plans for the FIT kits in any of the jeeps like the wrangler and grand Cherokee? There is plenty of room in their dash to put the 8 inch screen.


----------



## [email protected]

Dont worry guys, your Taylor Swift cd's will sound just as good on the Pioneer :laugh:


----------



## ChrisB

BeatsDownLow said:


> Dont worry guys, your Taylor Swift cd's will sound just as good on the Pioneer :laugh:


As long as one disables Bluetooth.


----------



## Zcorpio

ChrisB said:


> Yes, but that is a last year model and it is painfully SLOW. I can power up a circa 2006 TomTom and type in my destination before the NX702 will switch to GPS.
> 
> I was hoping this year's double-DIN HUs would at least improve the speed, but instead they add things like Facebook. I'd probably cringe if I knew what CPU they were using.


wow really? I had a NX602 and it wasn't bad. Then again that was a NX602 not the NX702.


----------



## metanium

Biggest disappointment of a CES ever? At least in terms of car audio, I just kept waiting for something meaningful to be announced, and nothing was.


----------



## takeabao

metanium said:


> Biggest disappointment of a CES ever? At least in terms of car audio, I just kept waiting for something meaningful to be announced, and nothing was.


Pretty much.

Some of Audison's stuff looks pretty neat, and that Soundstream processor sounds promising (hopefully it will get to market; and not cost an arm+leg). Alpine's double-din's that utilize MirrorLink for Android seem OK -- hopefully somebody will come around and create some hacks for it similar to the Pioneer AppRadio and that will surely open some doors.

The rest of it was pretty 'meh' -- though to be fair, innovation doesn't always have be revealed at a tradeshow.


----------



## subwoofery

robert_wrath said:


> Phoenix Gold has already been awarded Product of the Year with the new BT operated amplifier. Anyone have further input on this piece (provide link if possible).


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/industry-shop-talk/139740-future-near-phoenix-gold.html 

All I got for now  

Kelvin


----------



## rton20s

Just a few things I have found when browsing around the CES aftermath...

MB Quart is re-introducing their Reference amp line as the Reference MYKRO. This time they have gone Class D in a small footprint. Smaller than the PPI, Soundstream, Polk, etc. option, but quite a bit less power. Depending on price, and how they compare SQ-wise to the previous Reference, these might be a nice option for stealth installs. Sonic Electronix has some vids on their Youtube channel from Maxxonics as well, including new MB Quart Reference Subs and Components and Hifonics amps. 

MB Quart MYKRO Amplifiers are Huge

I also just happened upon some new stuff from Clarion. They have expanded the XC Class D amp line that they introduced in 2012 with the addition of a 6 channel and a second tiny 4 channel (think Alpine KTP-445U). I'd love to check out this amp line in person as I was really happy with the now discontinued XH amp line. If prices were lower, I would probably just order one to try it out. I also think they really need a mono amp to support the rest of the line, but with none of their 2013 subs rated higher than 300w RMS, that may never happen. (They also have a couple new head units in the NX603 and FX503.)

Clarion U.S.A. | Amplifiers


----------

